
Google is a great investor and alphabet earnings are showing the results - sharemywin
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/google-is-a-great-investor-and-alphabet-earnings-are-showing-the-results-2018-07-23
======
sharemywin
Of course if I had access to almost everyone and search query in the world I
could probably do a good job at predicting things as well.

Foursquare did it with their crappy data access.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/foursquare-data-predicted-
ch...](https://www.businessinsider.com/foursquare-data-predicted-chipotle-
results-2016-4)

of course I'd need some kind of giant state of the art data mining facility to
find good correlations. Thank god they don't have that.

